# Between work and the wedding...



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

Will some one please shoot me and put me out of my misery.

How many times must I say it... what ever you want is fine, really.

:yield:


----------



## intothenew (Aug 1, 2008)

Elope, and spend the money you saved on a new motorcycle. I won't have to pull the trigger if you do it that way, it will be better for both of us.


----------



## surpera1 (Feb 18, 2009)

marital bliss my man


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

LOL. When's the big day?

Another vote here for the elopement and money saving.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

lol

welcome to the rest of your life


----------



## tranr (May 20, 2009)

I vote for eloping and saving money as well! I've been to several weddings recently (and have a few more to go to this year), and I really don't understand why people choose to spend so much money on one freakin' day... or on a darn princess dress that the bride is only going to wear for only one freakin' day...

Sorry, I've been ranting about this a lot to people... including my boyfriend. I think he gets the hint that I don't like big lavish weddings that obviously cost an arm and a leg. What ever happened to low key get-togethers of just having close family and friends around, enjoying the happy day together? Gah...


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

we are actually not spending that much, its going to be a beach at lake tahoe. 

Running away is not a option, I have a biz to run, and she can not get off work(surgical fellowship.)


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

TAB said:


> we are actually not spending that much, its going to be a beach at lake tahoe.
> 
> Running away is not a option, I have a biz to run, and she can not get off work(surgical fellowship.)


well then in that case, tell her to approach the wedding this way: "Think of it like I'm your surgical tech, you ask for the scalpel and I comply without a word"


----------



## Fishtory (Jan 21, 2009)

We both have biz to run, and everyone in the world wanted to come to our wedding last year. It was getting waaaay too complicated. So we asked our pastor to book the tiny upstairs chapel, which he did in his own name so no one would see ours. Took one person along as a witness and did the deed in about 15 min. Then took a long slow 2 week honeymoon; money much better spent!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Pretend she's one of your customers. Show some interest! Your making the biggest sale of your life! You can do this!  She's not asking for opinion as much as your enthusiasm. She'd only care if you didn't like it.


----------



## Fishtory (Jan 21, 2009)

Tex Gal said:


> She's not asking for opinion as much as your enthusiasm. She'd only care if you didn't like it.


Excellent point, TexGal. Might I add, sometimes we women just say it aloud to see if you're gonna hate it. I also say things aloud to sort of work my way through the decision. Problem is I'm surrounded by males who all think they should "fix" me.......don't answer for her or fix it, lead her to her own answers


----------

